# amule error 24 /dev/urandom failed [solved]

## __g_blade

have a lot of amule errors

```

2006-05-20 20:42:29: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:29: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:29: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:29: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:30: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:30: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:30: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:31: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:31: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:47: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:49: CFile: Error when opening file (/home/ferdi/temp/041.part.met.backup): Zu viele offene Dateien

2006-05-20 20:42:49: FileIO: Error on file copy. Can't create destination file: /home/ferdi/temp/041.part.met.backup

2006-05-20 20:42:49: CFile: Error when opening file (/home/ferdi/temp/041.part.met.bak): Zu viele offene Dateien

2006-05-20 20:42:49: FileIO: Error on file copy. Can't create destination file: /home/ferdi/temp/041.part.met.bak

2006-05-20 20:42:53: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:53: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

2006-05-20 20:42:54: Credits: Error while creating signature: OS_Rng: open /dev/urandom operation failed with error 24

```

tried to change filemax to a larger count didn't help

help please

is that something with udev???

----------

## __g_blade

help please  :Sad: 

----------

## __g_blade

SOLVED

in /etc/security/limits.conf there must be a line

USER hard nofile XXXX

replace USER with user you want to change the filesmax

replace XXXX with files-maximum, e. g. 4096

standard is 1024 i think

everything works, but this is still strange

```

ferdi@omerta ~ $ ulimit -n

1024

```

nevertheless it works  :Smile: 

----------

